# calico Patches



## daffydave (Feb 16, 2003)

Here are a couple of oldies of my cat, Patches, years ago. 
1) one of my better competitors:









2) For a couple of years, Patches and I lived in an apartment one floor up. To let her out, I created a cat elevator. She got used to it immediately, jumping into the box by herself, when she wanted to go out. When she wanted to come in, I'd look over the railing of the balcony, see her down there meowing to come in, lower the box to her, she'd jump in, and I'd pull her up.









daffy :wink: Dave


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, thats really adorable and a good idea.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

thats one smart kitty! :idea:


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Great shots Dave, I love the balcony box. That is priceless! It would be a great fire escape for him too.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh my god! what priceless pictures. Cats are the best!!!!!!!!!


----------

